# Norwegian: online resources



## girecole

Thank you again.

I am enjoying learning Norwegian by translating memoirs.  Google translate and ornett.no are great resources.  I have done one memoir written in bokmål and am now risking confusion by starting this nynorsk volume.  Are there online resources I don't know about that have excellent Norsk-English features?  Do I need a specific resource for nynorsk?  I am also working with Haugen's Norwegian-English dictionary but rely mostly on the online resources.

<Moderator note: Thread split off from other topic, Norwegian: røtene drog>


----------



## Cerb

As far as free resources go, tritrans.net is quite popular. Ordnett.no is regarded as the most trustworthy one I think, but it's not free as you probably know. The printed series ordnett.no is based on is called "Kunnskapforlagets blå ordbøker".  

http://www.dokpro.uio.no/ordboksoek.html is a free Norwegian dictionary hosted and maintained by the University of Oslo. It lets you look up words in both nynorsk and bokmål.

I'd recommend sticking to bokmål for now. Nynorsk has a lot of variation and you'll probably find that the next text you pick up in nynorsk differs a bit from the one you're working on now. Nynorsk has adopted several alternate spellings and words over the years and picking a style or "level" of nynorsk and using it consistently can be tricky unless it's your natural written form.


----------



## girecole

Thank you for all your advice.  As soon as I can manage a Norsk-Norsk dictionary, I will be able to use the University of Oslo site.  For now I am dependent on Norsk-English dictionaries, and ordnett.no is very useful, even though it requires payment.


----------



## Grefsen

Velkommen til nordiske språkforumet* girecole!* 



girecole said:


> Thank you for all your advice.  As soon as I can manage a Norsk-Norsk dictionary, I will be able to use the University of Oslo site.  For now I am dependent on Norsk-English dictionaries, and ordnett.no is very useful, even though it requires payment.


I feel like the Norsk-Norsk dictionaries are still a little too challenging for me and I usually end up using tritrans.net or Google for translation help when I am online.  I'm not familiar at all with* ordnett.no* and might be interested in subscribing.  What are some of the features that are especially good about this site? 

På forhånd takk!


----------



## girecole

I have not had much success with tritrans.net so do not use it at this time.  I found ordnett.no by searching for Norwegian dictionaries and decided to subscribe to several of its offerings, including Norsk ordbok, Stor Norsk/Engelsk, and Stor Engelsk/Norsk.  I am using mostly the Stor Norsk/Engelsk feature, which not only defines words but presents the words in phrases that often match the phrases, or idioms, in the text I am translating. I like it because I am rarely unable to search my way to a definition to a word I don't understand.  It is, really, very like a comprehensive Norwegian/English print dictionary, but with the advantage of larger type and computer accessibility.

If I remember right, the site for ordnett.no has a demonstration feature that may be worth a look, if you are interested.

  I occasionally use the Engelsk/Norsk feature, but could have put off subscribing to the Norsk ordbok (a Norsk/Norsk dictionary) until my comprehension is more advanced.

I hope this provides some helpful information.


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for ditt raske svar! 



girecole said:


> I have not had much success with tritrans.net so do not use it at this time.


I've had some success with tritrans.net and since I studied Spanish in high school I like the fact that Spanish translations are also provided.  However, for some words tritrans gives so many different translation options that it makes it very difficult to know which one to use.  



girecole said:


> I found ordnett.no by searching for Norwegian dictionaries and decided to subscribe to several of its offerings, including Norsk ordbok, Stor Norsk/Engelsk, and Stor Engelsk/Norsk.  I am using mostly the Stor Norsk/Engelsk feature, which not only defines words but presents the words in phrases that often match the phrases, or idioms, in the text I am translating. I like it because I am rarely unable to search my way to a definition to a word I don't understand.  It is, really, very like a comprehensive Norwegian/English print dictionary, but with the advantage of larger type and computer accessibility.


I see that there is something called *Ordnett Basis* that costs *Fra kr. 115 pr. kvartal,*.  Do you mind me asking how much it costs just to subscribe to the *Norsk ordbok, Stor Norsk/Engelsk, og Stor Engelsk/Norsk?*



girecole said:


> If I remember right, the site for ordnett.no has a demonstration feature that may be worth a look, if you are interested.


Do you have a direct link to this "demonstration feature?"



girecole said:


> I hope this provides some helpful information.


Ja, tusen takk for det!


----------



## girecole

Dear grefsen,

I paid $87.23 for the three features I subscribed to.  In looking at the site now, I can't quite reconstruct how I selected them for purchase.  It may have been the ordnett PLUSS option.  And, I'm sorry to say I don't see a demonstration feature.  That must have been on another site, for another product.  My apologies for that misleading information.  I hope you will be able to figure out what will be most helpful for you.  I am very pleased, as I said, with the Norsk/Engelsk stor ordbok.  It has been a great help to me.


----------



## girecole

Hi again,

I just found the demo feature on ordnett.no.  It's right on their home page.  If you click on the whole, big icon, it will open.  Just in case, the address is http://www.ordnett.no/Ordnett_Pluss_Demo.htm#demo.


----------



## Grefsen

girecole said:


> I paid $87.23 for the three features I subscribed to.


I haven't been able to find the information for ordering the *ordnett PLUSS* option, but will check back again later.  Do you pay $87.23 every three months?



girecole said:


> I hope you will be able to figure out what will be most helpful for you.  I am very pleased, as I said, with the Norsk/Engelsk stor ordbok.  It has been a great help to me.


Tusen takk igjen for hjelpen!


----------



## girecole

Dear grefsen,

I feel as though I'm not very well put together today!  I have just found the receipt for what I ordered.  It is for:
Engelsk stor ordbok online PLUSS 569.00kr for ett år din pris 569.0
Totalt 569,- kr Herav MVA 113,80 kr

So, the cost is for one year, which I felt was a good value.  Again, in looking at the site now, I'm not sure how I stumbled on that particular "package."  But it is identified as the Engelsk stor ordbok online PLUSS, so it must be there for the finding.  I wish I could offer more specifics.  Bonne chance!  (As they say in a language that I know much better than Norwegian.)


----------



## Cerb

https://tibet.boklink.no/products/s...n_to=http://www.ordnett.no/Priser.html&id=396 

Was a bit tricky to find. Press the middle tab at the top called "kjøp tilgang", then scroll all the way to down to "Engelsk stor ordbok" beneath the package deals. The link called "nedlastabar" (downloadable) brings you to the 569 NOK deal. There's also an online-only version (339 NOK).


----------



## DeadMule

Grefsen said:


> I see that there is something called *Ordnett Basis* that costs *Fra kr. 115 pr. kvartal,*.  Do you mind me asking how much it costs just to subscribe to the *Norsk ordbok, Stor Norsk/Engelsk, og Stor Engelsk/Norsk?*


Hi, the "Ordnett Basis" package is just what you are asking for. Costs NOK 115,- per quarter, as you say. It has the Norwegian dictionary (with extensions, incl. thesaurus, nynorsk, etc). In addition, Norwegian<>English. The Ordnett dictionaries are the best and most official Norwegian references there is. TriTrans is quite amateurish in comparison (I think if you subscribed to Ordnett, you would soon forget about Tritrans).


----------

